# Certificate or Diploma ? ? ?



## chefben (Nov 4, 2002)

I went to culinary school to get my A.S.S degree in culinary arts then my step father died and I moved back to my home state to be around my family. So I didnt finish my schooling. So I got a good job as a cook and I have only been there a year and I have already got moved up to chef. So now I need to finish school and I dont know what to do. I do want to be an executive chef and I need some good advice. Well the problem I have had is that I am not sure to get the Degree or the Diploma. I was wondering if I get my diploma in culinary and some management classes would or could I go as far, I love to cook and I also want my own resturant but I even thought about not finishing school thank you Ben.:chef:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Welcome 2 CT!!!

If you're already a chef and comfortable with your culinary education now, get an AAS degree in Food & Beverage management. Where are you located? Maybe I can help you search for schools.


----------



## chefangie (Nov 4, 2002)

Chef Ben, :chef:
What I think you should do is look into the classes and see if that would be enough. Maybe your certificate might be all that you need now. And when you MOVE on you then probably could get your Associates. For not finishing school, I would not recomend that at all. I hope this chat room helps you out and you can talk to me if you need anymore help or questions.

Sincerely,
Chef Angie :lips:
PS sorry to hear about your step dad, it is nice to be around family isn't it? :smiles:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Welcome, both Ben and Angie! As you look back over the threads on this board, you'll find many of the same questions you've asked. And you'll find every possible answer.  Yes, finish school and get a degree. Go back to school, but since you've already made "chef" a certificate will be enough. Why bother with school at all -- what matters is experience. And on and on and on. Because those of us here have been through just about every possibility ourselves, and we all have opinions. Read through every one of them, and make up your own minds.

Just about the only thing we all agree on is this: in the end, what becomes of you is up to YOU and you alone. If you have a bad attitude toward the work, you prevent yourself from succeeding. And no one here wants anyone to fail. We all wish the best for each other, whether we agree or not.

(In case you worried, not everybody here is as preachy as me    ) Stick around, read, and have a good time here.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Consider continuing education. Some schools offer modules for credit which run anywhere between 2 days and a week. Who knows, you might end up with an AAS after a two years. Whatever you do, never stop learning.

Kuan


----------



## fishpaw64 (Nov 5, 2002)

dosent really matter. Culinary Degrees are now being sold for a dime a dozen


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Degrees (specifically an AOS or above) are beginning to be what's needed to get a foot in the door. It may not matter where it comes from to some people, but it should. I'm sorry, but the fact is some schools are better than others (just my opinion). Not just based solely on its name but curriculum-wise as well.


----------



## paisan (Oct 1, 2002)

Really fishpaw??? Maybe you could let me know where to find one.....im looking to take the easy way out of a degree and get mine from mail-order..... 

There are some things you dont necessarily learn in kitchens....chefs dont have time to teach their staff about the business aspect of the industry. Tuff luck that you couldnt manage to find a job after you graduated culinary school. Maybe your aspirations were aimed a little too high, and you just didnt deserve the job. 

800,000 dimes......how many degrees will THAT buy me?


----------



## fishpaw64 (Nov 5, 2002)

I was just saying that there are many fly by nite schools around now just trying to make a buck off anyone.
I did not set my goals too high. I am now the owner of a very sucessful catering operation, thank you.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

About 9.6 million (I'm doing my Dr. Evil impression) degrees. 

I'm a smarty pants...........


----------



## paisan (Oct 1, 2002)

By reading some of your other posts, one would never guess....


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Ok all it's just a misunderstanding (I hope). No degrees are NOT that easy to get. Easy to find (schools), yes. And as I said before, I honestly do believe there are some schools better than others!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

But more important, some STUDENTS are better than others.  The ones who put in a lot of effort, and ask lots of questions, and go beyond just showing up and doing the minimum of work, will LEARN more than the others -- no matter how great, good, mediocre, or bad the school is.

Strive to be the best student and learn the most, and THAT will give you an advantage -- and good practice for a life in the kitchen, where the learning never ends.  

(end of sermon :blush: )


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

True. I didn't mention that aspect. But get this: what if you put the best students in the best programs.......


----------

